# does shooting lead threw a pattern master wreck it



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i have a sx2 and have a patern master on it and it seems to shoot low does any one else have this problem i was wondering if it was because of the lead i threw through it ??????


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

My SX2 shoots high, lead shot will not ruin a choke.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You have no worries shooting lead through any choke.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Lead is soft..shouldn't hurt your gun or choke.


----------



## jungmp (Sep 13, 2006)

the only shot that should be worried about is steel (or harder) since it is harder metal and in most cases only steel larger than BB


----------

